# Getting a little frustrated



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Today was the fifth time out with nothing to show. Grayton was a mess. 5oz barely kept in place. Two rods, double drop on each. 2/0 and 1 on each. Shrimp, sand fleas, and fish bites but no takers. I gotta be doing something wrong but can not tell it. 

Fleas are getting bigger though. Biggest one I have ever seen got cut in half by my rake today....... Ugh!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

fish more , dont give up.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey, dawg it gets better its called fishing not catchen


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Once you figure it, you will be hooked, looked for the wash out areas.*


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wash out areas?? You mean where the bar has a break in it?


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

when my buddies and i surf fish we find something high to stand on and look for deeper holes in the sand bars they will be a darker color.hope this helps


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

deton58 said:


> Wash out areas?? You mean where the bar has a break in it?


*Yep, it is also the area that rip tides exist. If you area looks like the same, up n down, look for the wash out. Fish that hole. Surf fishing right now is at its peak.

I love surf fishing, but it is an art.

And once you figure it, and got fish after fish, with Bikini's asking if you need help eating all those fish. You just may say "Screw a Boat" This is awesome!!*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

deton58 said:


> Wash out areas?? You mean where the bar has a break in it?


Yes sir, you're correct.

This may help for the area you were fishing in Grayton Beach.

Double click on image to enlarge.









Better luck next time!

Jimmy


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *Yep, it is also the area that rip tides exist. If you area looks like the same, up n down, look for the wash out. Fish that hole. Surf fishing right now is at its peak.
> 
> I love surf fishing, but it is an art.
> 
> And once you figure it, and got fish after fish, with Bikini's asking if you need help eating all those fish. You just may say "Screw a Boat" This is awesome!!*


If it is at the peak right now, then I must really be screwing up..... Seriously, it is not getting any better???


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

jjam said:


> Yes sir, you're correct.
> 
> This may help for the area you were fishing in Grayton Beach.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!!!! I will do this very thing... Starting Saturday morning


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Hey man, don't give up. I can't tell you how many times I've been out and did NOTHING. Nothing would even take the bait. But then miss out the next day with all the catches that were there cause I didn't go. One day you will hit it big and forget about all those long days of catching none. I'm headed out to Ft. Pickens tomorrow. Looked like the weather was terrible today. Get the bait in the deep or on the other side of the sandbar. There's something out there...


----------

